
Facebook is now merging instagram and messenger chats into one service - speedyrobot
https://9to5mac.com/2020/08/15/facebook-is-now-merging-instagram-and-messenger-chats-into-one-service/
======
photoGrant
This ruins Instagram for me entirely. The separation is part of what I enjoyed
and needed.

This just makes me want to leave both platforms, not embrace them as one.

~~~
Traster
They aren't doing this for users. They're doing this so that they can stand in
front of Congress and say "Well _actually_ Facebook and Instagram aren't two
separate things, they're really just 1 thing, so it's impossible for you to
break us up into 2 companies, sorry!"

~~~
switch11
This is very true

what they fear most is

Instagram and Whatsapp getting split up from Facebook

And then it becoming a contest of

FB vs Instagram Vs Whatsapp

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __

If they integrate them in, then they get two good side effects (the real
intended effectS) in addition to 'easier for users'

A) Very hard to split it up, as it 'breaks the experience for the users

B) After the split the three companies are FORCED TO WORK TOGETHER

it becomes three companies sharing three shared products

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __*

Another fact that has to be considered is

A lot of Instagram's growth was done leveraging what was learnt at Facebook
and using Facebook users

Now you get the danger that

The three companies (if split - FB, Instagram, Whatsapp) could feed and grow
competitors to each other

By having them so interconnected, it also prevents one company to 'build in' a
possible competitor to another and grow it quickly

------
kevincox
Personally I'm a huge fan. Instagram has never been for me. But it appears to
be becoming a relatively popular IM tool. I thought I was going to have to
install it on my phone at some point to communicate with friends but this lets
me stick with the same one facebook app that I have been living with for
years.

I can't wait until I can drop WhatsApp too.

I mean ideally people would start using something open like Matrix or even
XMPP but I'll still take wins when I can get them. The less separate networks
the better as far as I am concerned.

------
rolandtshen
Big fan of this, hoping they integrate WhatsApp and its end to end encryption
to this joint project soon as well

------
beatrobot
I think it's time to unlink my fb account from instagram. I really don't want
the chats merged.

------
seelion
Thanks, I hate it

